# What do you do to unwind?



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I know many here spend a good amount of time with prepping things etc.
Question is what are your hobbies when not spending time planning preps etc?









I was goofing around last weekend and did this for fun 
It makes for a fun little desk decoration on my work space.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Drink.
Watch baseball.
Drink while watching baseball.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

My therapy is going for a ride on the harley. Many back roads around here for me to take depending on how much time I have. Like being away and undisturbed. Clears my mind.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I never unwind.


Never.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Drink beer, BBQ, and football....A Sunday afternoon with those three elements and I am happy. A few hours off before the crazy ass world comes crashing back in. A good book also does the trick.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It looks neat, half leggo HMMV? I use to tinker like that, in my 20's built a scaled down Thompson in 22LR., in semi auto.
I ride my mower, work my garden, shop for tools I may never need.
Sit in my radio shack and play with the RTTY.
I do not go and shoot, I do that as part of what I do for a living, I have 100 yard range in my back yard.
I may finish the 50 BMG rifle I started building years ago, uses gas struts for recoil reduction and ANM2 barrels.
I use to fly cross country for fun, then wife and business got in the way.
Sometimes I take out my home made 10 inch mirror telescope and watch the sky, no so much now because it gets to cold for me, best time though.
Always wanted to build a 36 inch segmented mirror reflector scope and the associated planetary drive and the building to house it.
Still have some of parts for it and the collimator to calibrate it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

For my typical unwinding, I go to where other people call work and I work on UH-60s.
When moderating really gets intense, I take a couple hours from that place some call work and I stare into a scope, let out half the air from my lungs, squeeze the trigger and wait to hear the "thwap" of the bullet striking the 400 yard plate a second or two after the bullet leaves the barrel. It's very relaxing!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I've got a small 20 x 20 foot garden that I play around growing veggies


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lots of things:

Exercise
Drink
Walk..used to run!
Watch sports
Shoot
Train And Shoot
Bush Hog
Pray
Throw the ball with my dog
Play with Mrs Slippy
Read/Write on the Prepper Forum...et al


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Lots of things:
> 
> Exercise
> Drink
> ...


Gee, I forgot playing with the dogs, MY BAD!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Read military history books.
I'm just starting (for the second read) a book by a lady I know who tells the story of her Uncle who served with the 5th Infantry Division and was KIA Sept 10, 1944 during the fighting to get across the Moselle River in France. I got her a membership in the Society of the Fifth Division, in honor of her Uncle.
I have been known to do that, right Slippy? :vs_smile:

My other major de-stressor is to watch old B&W TV shows on youtube.
Anybody remember Sky King? Highway Patrol? M Squad?


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't get to unwind. I farm do custom project builds. And have a family. I would like some sleep.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm retired!

I go out and shoot 6 hours a day..or teach others how to shoot.

I come home and drink Bourbon....Check out the forum and play with ham radio...or have a tug of war with the pups!

OR

I come home and reload till I fall asleep (No drinking those days!) I reload sooooo much it sometimes gets in the way of everything else!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have major projects and little projects. I love riding the tractor and improving our farm. I have a private range so I shoot alot, I play guitar, take nature walks on our logging roads, hunt my butt off from late Sept-Jan, working on and upgrading my camper, Thinking about being semi-retired in 11 months, going places with the wife, watching the grandkids and getting my daily exercise in.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Lots of things:
> 
> Exercise
> Drink
> ...


i find all of these but the last one hard to believe, looking at slippys post count he never leaves prepper forums.
i started a small ( 1 acre) food forest years ago.within the forest i have 4 or 5 vegetable plots.i spend alot of time weeding and watering in that 1 acre. raking leaves to add to the beds. i also live in the Ocala national forest so i built the little sammy to ride there. its pretty much unstoppable around here. so when i really need to unwind i'll go find a few jeeps get them to follow drive thru a little stream then watch them try and get themselves unstuck when they follow


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Read military history books.
> I'm just starting (for the second read) a book by a lady I know who tells the story of her Uncle who served with the 5th Infantry Division and was KIA Sept 10, 1944 during the fighting to get across the Moselle River in France. I got her a membership in the Society of the Fifth Division, in honor of her Uncle.
> I have been known to do that, right Slippy? :vs_smile:
> 
> ...


Sky King and penny, flying Beech DS-18 twin radials, changed to Cessna 310's.
Highway Patrol, Broderick Crawford.
Mod squad, with Julie, yes I remember, I am older than you, remember?
Oh, yes, I read military history books while on the throne.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> For my typical unwinding, I go to where other people call work and I work on UH-60s.
> When moderating really gets intense, I take a couple hours from that place some call work and I stare into a scope, let out half the air from my lungs, squeeze the trigger and wait to hear the "thwap" of the bullet striking the 400 yard plate a second or two after the bullet leaves the barrel. It's very relaxing!


Wish you had been on our last Carribean cruise. One of our dinner companions was the librarian for Sikorsky. Great conversation!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Gardening, I know that is a surprise for anyone that knows me. Cooking and canning, seeing the final project done is very satisfying to me. 

I used to love fishing and it used to me relaxing, now it just makes me think of my Husband and makes me sad.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Wish you had been on our last Carribean cruise. One of our dinner companions was the librarian for Sikorsky. Great conversation!


Really?!?! I would have loved that cruise!

Maybe it is because I worked for Sikorsky for a few years, but I am very partial to the company and its products.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I try to find a good movie on TV or plug in an old favorite then grab a few guns that are clean but haven't been touched in awhile and
I slowly strip and clean/lube them!


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

I read (mostly prepper, or hunting or gardening or wilderness related non fiction but a good deal of fiction in same categories too )shoot (firearms,primitive bows, compound bows, crossbows, slingshot, blow gun, spear, throw knives) hunt, fish, garden, play guitar, climb trees, rappel, and spend as much time as possible in the woods or on the water or playing with my nieces and nephew or my bulldog Chunky butt


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Drives while listening to music, long walks, fishing, sitting in the back yard with a beer and radio, going to the range, watching youtube, talking about guns on the internet. Yup


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Read 
hike
volleyball
music
wine
tequila
photography


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I come here ...... then pray.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> I come here ...... then pray.


I drink before I'm here, during, and after!! It's the only way I can deal with you people!!!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> I drink before I'm here, during, and after!! It's the only way I can deal with you people!!!


Believe me Mish, I fully understand and accept full responsibility for my sometimes sarcastic responses, but ....... know that I speak the truth.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> I drink before I'm here, during, and after!! It's the only way I can deal with you people!!!


Funny you say that.

People ask my partner at work how she puts up with me. She replies, "I drink a lot."


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm just keeping it real, yo!!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I cast bullets or reload to unwind.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Nobody else visits this site, then spends hours sitting in the shower holding there knees and crying?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Going to the gym keeps me off national news networks. I like to do anything thats outside. We have a 2000 acre woodland preserve in my town thats nice to go walk in.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Mod squad, with Julie, yes I remember, I am older than you, remember?
> .


No, no. M Squad starring Lee Marvin as a homicide detective in the Big City, circa late 50's.
But I was mistaken on it being on youtube, I watch that on my Roku streaming device.
Watching old Lee slapping around the murder suspects is quite a change from the modern era. :vs_lol:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I watched that too. but the originals on the tube back the, I watch nothing on youtube.
As a matter of fact, I watched them all back then when they came out.
My favorite was Victory at Sea in 1952 or 3 at 11 PM every night, the station went off the air right afterwards.
I watched while my parents slept. 
I had earphones hooked up to listed in and not wake them up.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Yep.
I well remember Victory At Sea's original run. When it was run again in the early 80's I recorded all 26 episodes on Sony Betamax. Still have the tapes, still have the machine.
Every year or so I watch it again, but it's easier to do it with youtube.
Same with the BBC's World At War series. Got that on VHS, but youtube is easier.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My favorite was Silent Service. There's something about a small ship setting out alone to do battle with the enemy empire.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> My favorite was Silent Service. There's something about a small ship setting out alone to do battle with the enemy empire.


On youtube, if you want to relive your youth.
I have watched a few.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yep.
> I well remember Victory At Sea's original run. When it was run again in the early 80's I recorded all 26 episodes on Sony Betamax. Still have the tapes, still have the machine.
> Every year or so I watch it again, but it's easier to do it with youtube.
> Same with the BBC's World At War series. Got that on VHS, but youtube is easier.


Have both of these on DVD's, the victory at sea ones came out of the Walmart discount bin for a couple dollars each.
Picked up two unopened ones I found when cleaning out my brothers house.
Have both on VHS tapes which have been in storage for a long time with the associated players.

What is strange is that I remember the sponsor for the first run of victory at sea, it was American Standard Plumbing.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> My favorite was Silent Service. There's something about a small ship setting out alone to do battle with the enemy empire.


Remember this one well also, a twin dolphin production.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I go sailing, ride horses or go to the range. Just got a dog.. Or he got me.. So taking him for walks and throwing the ball is a good way to unwind.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Watch science, nature, or history themed documentaries
Put on a leather breastplate and a sword on my hip along with other assorted garb and go to Renaissance Faires with my wife. 
Read
Visit my favorite websites including this one and The Art of Manliness
Work out
Play board games with my friends and family
Go for walks in the woods and rehearse how I would build shelters.
Go to the movies.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Make pawn movies, oops couldn't resist.

The truth is probably worse, make some virtual Linux desktops on my Mac and ordered a retro gaming raspberry Pi, think I need counselling.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13 (Nov 15, 2015)

I read or listen/dance to music 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I dive when I can. I am a photographer. I enjoy travel (often travel to shoot pictures or dive... it kind of goes with the territory)

I also am a well-known internet blogger in a genre that probably none of you would expect, and I do a podcast that has absolutely NOTHING to do with prepping.


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

I live two blocks from the beach, so gathering seashells has become an unexpected pastime. Vodka included, of course.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Fly RC planes, play guitar, Read, scuba dive, shoot at the nearby range, listen to what's going on on Ham radio. I also like to fish when I can and go camping with friends.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Love to tide quads. Just picked up a 2008 450 Suzuki ltz .Gotta do ish putting it s motor back together. The shocks that my co-worker put on there prob cost what I paid fur the quad .1000. Now I'll sell my quad and all the parts for 2000. Hey a five years newer, 50 ,cc boost, withh double tires and new plastic. 
Smoking deal. Will post pics when she's running.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Its been hell at work the last couple weeks and I've really needed some serious decompression. So far taking drives, listening to music, and talking my dog on long walks have done wonders. My dog is a godsend, I can come home in a terrible mood and then he looks at me and its all gone.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sitting on the deck with a decent cigar and sipping a beer watching the stars and chimney sweeps like I'm doing now.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Really love all hearing all the great ideas and things that people do.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Fish, hunt, grow food, chop wood, backpack/fish, cut lumber, pet the dog and cat.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I endeavor not to get wound up in the first place.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Salt n pepper you are teasing my curiosity now


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My therapy my escape is riding. In 48 years of legal riding I have put 2 million miles on two wheels. I enjoy it most when my wife is with me, but It is still good when she is not. Yesterday my 21 year old ride hit 50,000 miles . It is a does not get used often but a bike that will be here when I die. Later today I will take off on my current main bike.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I exercise, walk, read and love to learn. I do not drink and have not for a while. I love drinking, but drinking does not love me.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

View attachment 17777

I look for the cheapest stuff at Publix, that kills a lot of time, and then I drink till I see Neptune (the planet, not the god). :devil:
I never get past Evan Williams though, he's an old pal. If Publix doesn't have it, I go somewhere else, but I can't remember where.
I am having memory problems.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Find water falls we do not have to hike 15 miles to get to. This one we could even ride behind. No time for drinking gets in the way of riding.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I like to get to the YMCA a few x's a week.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I won't speak of guns, they are not a fun pastime, they are bread and butter.

However, another fun thing I do is work on small engines, Briggs & Stratton, Tecumseh and Honda types. 

Last week I pulled down a Briggs carburetor and cleaned out every hole, re-assembled it, installed it, soon after It was running like new.

That motor was last run in 1993, and has sat in storage until last week, it powers a high pressure washer.

Have bored and sleeved others, just like the challenge of getting them running and the satisfaction of doing it .

I have another one, a 5HP Briggs that is on an air compressor, same length of time sitting, will work on that one after I do my roof.

They all get a shot of Seafoam in the gas.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> View attachment 17777
> 
> I look for the cheapest stuff at Publix, that kills a lot of time, and then I drink till I see Neptune (the planet, not the god). :devil:
> I never get past Evan Williams though, he's an old pal. If Publix doesn't have it, I go somewhere else, but I can't remember where.
> I am having memory problems.


Yeow!, That is cheap.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I like to ride them more but at times enjoy working on them. I enjoy the work that does not have to be done more than break down type work. 
Added a steering stabilizer to the FB side car set up last week. A worth while addition. Will be giving rides in it today.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Bushmills Black Bush Irish Whiskey, watching YouTube videos of various flavors!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My favorite hobby is playing on the compooter. Alfgore is such a smarty pants for inventing those things. I listen to yall for a while and then devolve over to Fake Book..then if things really get boring..I like to go play Spades. Hope yall dont think that is racist. Some left wing liberals dont like that word. I play a lot of a scrabble variant on the cell phone. It called Angry Words I think. I like to do a few other things..but the Little Bride nags if I have too much fun.


----------

